# Living In Cyprus - Question



## Rigsby (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello and Happy New Year to your forum members.! I do have a question which may seem a bit unusual as I have not seen one similar- but thought I would throw it out there anyway if that is ok. 

We are from the UK and thinking of moving to Cyprus permanently having been expats in the middle east for many years. We are in our early 50's. I have a business I can run from anywhere as long as I have an internet. We own a house in Coral Bay and have really enjoyed the holidays we have had over the years albeit it these were typically only for a week or so at a time. 

The question I have is one that has nagged me for a while and that is - what is it actually like to live in Cyprus all year round? I was prompted to ask as I was just there again in May and early November visiting (golfing) with friends and we found it eerily quiet and we were the only ones eating in the restaurants. The weather was glorious and everything was perfect - it just seemed incredibly quiet. We are not party animals at all and I appreciate the recession is in full swing so I assume either people are battening down the hatches or move around in places other than where we were. 

Also any feedback that compares Cyprus to Spain or Tenerife as an expat destination would be really interesting to hear - if any of the forum members have lived in those countries. 

To me Cyprus seems a perfect place to live or retire to - the weather is great, English widely spoken, living costs seems reasonable, crime low etc. I assume that what I see as a brief visitor does not reflect that there is an active and vibrant local community behind the scenes? 

Any thoughts or comments greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello,

I do feel that this is too broad a question to get a definitive answer to the question. Yes it is a lot less busy now than previous as you found out.

We also lived in and around the middle east during my working life and Cyprus suits us - warts and all.

Good luck


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rigsby said:


> Hello and Happy New Year to your forum members.! I do have a question which may seem a bit unusual as I have not seen one similar- but thought I would throw it out there anyway if that is ok.
> 
> We are from the UK and thinking of moving to Cyprus permanently having been expats in the middle east for many years. We are in our early 50's. I have a business I can run from anywhere as long as I have an internet. We own a house in Coral Bay and have really enjoyed the holidays we have had over the years albeit it these were typically only for a week or so at a time.
> 
> ...


We have only lived here for soon 2 years but have also lived on Tenerife so I can compare.

There is a huge difference between the both. Cyprus has different seasons, Tenerife is more summer the year around with only 5 degrees difference in day temperature. In fact I got tired of this in the end, always sun and no change.

The number of tourists is also different and for me it was tiresome to always have them close to you. You can't have the same life as resident as the tourists have.

For us Cyprus is perfect. The winter period make me appreciate the summer more. As you say, English is spoken almost everywhere. We have made some Cypriot friends and a more generous people is hard to find.

But you must also be prepared to adjust to the life here. The slow pace of life, the rubbish laying everywhere, etc, etc.

But all this comes in the package. We must remember that we live here as guests, and we have to somewhat adjust to the Cypriot culture. We don't have to agree with everything.

Cost-wise we live much cheaper here then in Germany where we lived the last seven years before moving here

This is my humble opinion in the matter


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have lived here for 10 years and would not want to live anywhere else. In that 10 years things have changed dramatically, mostly for the better.
We knew no one when we first came and did find it hard at first because we don't like things like the UKCA etc but over the years we have made some wonderful friends (many of them through this forum) and our social life is quite busy.
There is plenty to do if you want to get involved with things, there is an active bowls league, sailing club, the UKCA and many others.

Many of our forum members have found friendships at our regular lunchtime get togethers so maybe that would be a good starting point for you when you arrive.


----------



## Rigsby (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply and apologies for perhaps not framing my questions very well. That is all very helpful. 

As mentioned, I was there in November in tee shirt and shorts, beautiful weather, playing a round of golf (am not a big golfer but happy to play on occasion if the sun is shining) on manicured courses that would rival many of those in Dubai but at a fraction of the price, fantastic clubhouses, no queues etc. and I was wondering why not more people from the UK or elsewhere had cottoned to the merits of Cyprus as a winter destination. But it's ok - your secret is safe with me!.

We like and will will be moving there in 2016. 

Thank you again.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There is no doubt that the recession and financial problems experienced here have had a substantial effect. Many restaurants, clubs and shops have closed but there is still a turnover with new startups, some of which are obvious no-hopers that fail quickly. In the tourist areas it is noticeably quieter and you have observed near empty restaurants although where you did not say. I can assure you that not all restaurants are quiet. I could quote a list of good places that are well frequented by ex-pats and Cypriots both in the tourist areas and out in the sticks where we live.

As posted by others Cyprus remains a great place to live providing you respect it. For example most of the people complaining about how expensive it is are busy buying imported foodstuff, often the prepared foods sourced from companies like Iceland that are sold at premium prices way above their quality. But feed on the local produce and the cost is substantially lower.

Baywatch has made some important comments that I agree with particularly regarding the weather. Cyprus has a definite winter which can be unpleasant. This is made worse by the construction of the earthquake resistant concrete houses, particularly older ones that have no insulation. Fortunately it is a short winter and the delightful springs and autumns compensate for this.

If you want English style pubs they are here, if you want clubs they are here too. If you want to build a circle of friends outside those environments, as many of us prefer, it is an easy, friendly place to do so.

It is however not perfect and there are lots of annoyances and frustrations to be experienced. I believe this to be true of anywhere else too.

Pete


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have to agree with the previous comments, I was out there last week September first week October, the area around the harbour was busy and some of the restaurants were busy, Pete and Sylvia are correct I looked into the local supermarket opposite Debenhams, Iceland grub very expensive, but shopping for non branded items was definitely cheaper. I could also see its about adaptability, adapting and embracing the existing culture, and as previously stated there may be things we don't agree with, but that's part of living in a new country.
Cheers


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

We feel the same, we even went a step further and choose Polis/Podromi as we didn't want to live in the middle of Paphos. Yes its quiet in winter, but when you live here, that's a blessing. Also when you live here full time, how often will you eat out. Even in Polis in December we had several restaurants and bars open, even had 2 great xmas dinners at Turtle Bar and Frydays.


----------



## cyprusexpat14 (Jan 27, 2015)

We have lived here just under a year now and love most things about cyprus, yes it os much quieter during the winter but not a complete shut down, the pace of Cypriot life is very theraputic


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

cyprusexpat14 said:


> We have lived here just under a year now and love most things about cyprus, yes it os much quieter during the winter but not a complete shut down, the pace of Cypriot life is very theraputic


I must say I like the peace in winter. I lived in Tenerife for three years with tourists close all the time. Horrible


----------



## jdd1335 (Nov 7, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> I must say I like the peace in winter. I lived in Tenerife for three years with tourists close all the time. Horrible


Why is it horrible if I may ask?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

jdd1335 said:


> Why is it horrible if I may ask?


Simple. Tourists are mostly noisy, up most of the night celebrating etc etc. That was not what I was looking for when we moved to Cyprus. If so I would have moved to the Aiya Napa area, not Pissouri. But it is ofc my personal opinion


----------

